# MAVIC Ksyrium R-SYS-SLR Vs Mavic Ksyrium SLR



## zakyma (Jan 25, 2010)

Hello guys,

I already bought Mavic Ksyrium SLR wheelset where the front wheel has Aluminum spokes and rear wheel has Aluminum and Carbon spokes. I didn't mount the wheel on the bike, so I have a great opportunity to return the set.

I am thinking about buying the R-Sys SLR where the front wheel is laced with carbon spokes, I am not sure if there are other differences between both version. The weight difference is about 30g, it is very minimal to me. The wheels models are 2012.

The question is, do you think that it is worth returning the wheels and get the one with front carbon spokes. Does the carbon spoke do any benefit other than weight reduction. By the way it would be the same price but this time I will order online. Please let me know your experience about both wheelsets.

Thanks


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

I have no personal experience comparing those two, but FWIW, the fat carbon spokes are certainly less aero...and they may be stiffer yielding a harsher ride without significant offsetting benefits. I would go with the steel spokes.


----------



## zakyma (Jan 25, 2010)

looigi said:


> I have no personal experience comparing those two, but FWIW, the fat carbon spokes are certainly less aero...and they may be stiffer yielding a harsher ride without significant offsetting benefits. I would go with the steel spokes.


After a consultation with a very experienced rider, he said the same thing. the carbon spokes are better in climbing but Aluminuim is an all round wheels. 

lets see other experienced riders on this forum.

Thanks for your time to answer me.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Why don't you check out price and availability for a replacement spoke for those odd-ball wheels? Occasionally spokes do break and with normal wheels using normal spokes you can be on your way in minutes with spokes costing $0.75 ~ $1.25 each. Some odd-ball wheels can't even be repaired by the local bike shop - they have to go back to the factory. If none of that information puts you off then what the heck, they're your wheels; go for it. Most of us want more from our wheels than the "oh wow gee-whiz look at those" factor. And that only works with some people and while the bike is standing still too When the wheel is rotating at any speed no-one can tell what fancy spokes you have. And I can't think of one other benefit.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Mike T. said:


> Why don't you check out price and availability for a replacement spoke for those odd-ball wheels? Occasionally spokes do break and with normal wheels using normal spokes you can be on your way in minutes with spokes costing $0.75 ~ $1.25 each. Some odd-ball wheels can't even be repaired by the local bike shop - they have to go back to the factory. If none of that information puts you off then what the heck, they're your wheels; go for it. Most of us want more from our wheels than the "oh wow gee-whiz look at those" factor. And that only works with some people and while the bike is standing still too When the wheel is rotating at any speed no-one can tell what fancy spokes you have. And I can't think of one other benefit.


And to add to this. When your aluminum spokes, aluminum nipples and aluminum rims all get corroded together, you have a useless wheel. My buddies Ksyrium SL's (granted they are about 7 years old and were never maintained) are trash. Tried turning a spoke nipple and it just disintegrated. No amount of penetrating lube would loosen up the nipples. Beyond trying to drill out the nipples, these wheels are trash. They had been a bullet proof wheel up to this point, but completely useless now.

Not trying to blame Mavic, (he didn't maintain his wheels) but at least with standard spokes and nipples, you can re-spoke the wheel. With his Ksyriums, you can't even get the nipples out to be able to re-spoke.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

I think you should pull the trigger on those new wheels. Literally pull the trigger on those wheels. 44 mag.


----------

